
Bitcasa Drive Being Discontinued on May 20, 2016 - VinceD01
https://support.bitcasa.com/hc/en-us/articles/218389848-Bitcasa-Drive-Being-Discontinued-on-May-20-2016
======
VinceD01
And here's the emotionless email:

"This message is to inform you that the Bitcasa Drive service will no longer
be supported. You will need to take action to avoid losing your files.

All data must be downloaded by 11:59pm PST on May 20, 2016, after which time
all accounts and stored data on Bitcasa Drive will be permanently deleted.

To learn why this is happening, please click here.

Thank you for being a Bitcasa user. We have appreciated all of your support."

